# Plant tools ?



## Luke (Mar 30, 2004)

does anyone know of a good online source for aquarium planting/trimming tools. the stainless long handle scissors, and tweezers and such. AZGardens has some, but they are pricey.
anyone know of another site with similar products as this:
http://www.azgardens.com/newtools2.php


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't know any online places, but I just go to my local walmart to get some standard stainless steel scissors for like $1. I don't know where to get the tweezers though and I am looking for some locally.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

I bought my scissors which are very similar to the straight ones pictured on the AZgardens site for like $4.00 at a surplus store. They are about 10" long. I also have a small stainless pair I have had forever that work great. Try a medical or lab supply place for more specialized scissors. Or even Ebay. I also bought a small "needle nose tweezer" for like $1. I use them for planting glosso, HC, hairgrass etc. Then I have the Red Sea brand tongs pictured on this link:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=29515;category_id=3245;pcid1=3349;pcid2=

There hasn't been anything I haven't been able to do so far with these tools.

HTH


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Ace and/or True Value hardware stores usually carry them for cheap. I bought 10" tweezers for a few $s.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

foridadriftwood.com has a tweezer/scissor set for $35


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

If you really want some kick a-- tweezers, try ADA's tweezers. A bit pricey but are light to hold and minimal tweezing. I should know, I own two pairs. Check out Jeff at ADG or Aqua Forrest Aquarium in Cali. Those are the only two well known resources for ADA that I know of.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

I just bought the Aquatic Gardener set from drsfostersmith, but have not received it yet. I have a similar tool by Eheim and it works nicely. They have a couple other products too that might interest you.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/NavResults.cfm?N=2004+113218


----------



## Luke (Mar 30, 2004)

thanks guys for all the great ideas...i have checked med supply before but they never had the long handle scissors or tweezers. but i wil continue to look on ebay.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Check out ebay. Hospitals sell used medical equipment, that is actually in really great condition. Can get a set of $100 tweezers for $10-20.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

you could also PM "brad" he might have some of his plant tools available. I got a sent from him and love it. came with 2 tweezers, , 2 scissors, one of each curved, and a spade. $40 shipped.

-John N.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

You can check university or college book stores. In their medical section they should have an anatomy kit. Has all kinds of good tools in it and the price should be reasonable.


----------



## Luke (Mar 30, 2004)

thanks guys...
John N., I emailed "Brad" and he may have a set for me [if the person who he promised it to doesnt return his emails]
I have a question for you, are these tools "long-handle" ? [like 10" to 12"]
If so, then i am definitely going to pruchase from him. It sounds like a great deal. thanks again.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup, they are the EXACT set from azgardens.com, 11-12" long. I've been using them for over a month, planting is easy..and trimming is finally nice since I'm never getting the arms wet. 

It's a great set. 

-John N.


----------

